# thinking about buying a spec v



## cantinjadisninja (Jan 27, 2005)

Well I am about too sell my 94' Altima for something a lil more sporty. I have been doin a lot of reading on this site to learn about the Spec V.

Im looking for something used around 13,000 and under. Right now its looking like a 03 Ser Spec V. THe common problems i am seeing is pre car failure which is solved by a aftemarket header/downpipe. Also a clunky tranny whitch may be solved by red line synthetic?

Beast mods

Headers: Looking like the AEBES are the best. Do these come with a downpipe?
Intake: AEM CAI? IS there any other CAI's of same build quality that are cheaper?
Cat-Back- Have no idea what brands make CB's for spec V's, I could go custom 2.25 mandrel for $150+muffler.

Looking at other post these mods were gaining around 15hp.
Also whats a good site to buy aftermarket part for a spec

the altima 

The only mod that would be transplanted is the sysetem. I Would construct another fiberglass system if a I get a spec

Lastly, What price should I expect to pay for a 02" or 03' spec with around 30,000 to 40,000 miles. I plan on selling that alty for 3k and saving 2k and putting down a 5k downpayment. Thanks for helping the newb


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

The 03 is a good choice if you are going used, generally avoid the 02s unless somehow you could find one new which I doubt. You are correct on the header w/ precat problems. An aftermarket header will eliminate the pre cat which is where the problems are.

As far as the tranny, the Redline mix, Energy Suspension motor mount insets and a short shifter will make a night and day difference.

The AEBS header is infact the best. They hold up the best and put huge dyno gains down. 16 WHP is common on the dynojet chasis and some people have claimed 18-20WHP. They come with the header, downpipe, high flow cat, alternator extension bracket, O2 extender wire, all gaskets except the intake manifold gasket and a sim.

The AEM originally had problems with mounting. IIRC they have corrected them. I have the HotShot and I am very happy with it. As far as less expensive, Place Racing went under and there is a big group buy in our group buy section.

There are a billion and one catbacks. I have the VRS. I personally like the look and sound of the Stromung. If you plan to go with an AEBS header and build the car, I would consider 2.5 inch piping on your catback.

Other mods are the balancer shaft removal kit (8 WHP); SAFC2 (7-9 WHP if dyno tuned); crank pulley (supposedly only 2 but I think it is more personally); cams (JWTs are 8-10 WHP and REALLY help top end power).

Another problem to keep in mind is the butterfly valve screws. A lot of guys remove the intake manifold and remove the screws and reinstall them with loctite. If these screws come loose and fall out, that is generally the end of your engine. It can be quite the problem, but is rather easy to prevent.

Goodluck on your purchase and happy modding! :cheers:


----------



## Conner (Nov 11, 2004)

This guy is selling his 04 for a good price. 
http://www.b15sentra.net/forums/showthread.php?t=102758&highlight=03/04
There are some 03s for sale over there as well. 

Also, these guys have a groupbuy, don't know if it's still going, that is the best price I've seen on the AEM CAI (I ordered one from them) at $180 shipped: 
http://forums.thevboard.com/viewtopic.php?t=49466


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

We're glad you're selling the altima. However, next time, don't title your thread differently from the questions you want asked. Had we based your thread on the title, I would have moved this to classifieds. I knew better, however, and edited the thread.

AEBS isn't necessarily the best. The hotshot and Nismo both make more horsepower, and cost less. Also, even on fully bolted w/cams Spec V's with hotshot or nismo headers still make more power than AEBS equipped.

Please take some more time to look around the forum and read up on the parts 

also read NPM project Spec V!


----------



## 02STLser-v (Jan 27, 2005)

AEBS can be the best header if complimented by a good catback and a down-pipe to remove the cat..........the nismo is made of best quailty IMO and will give less gains then aebs and stillen, Hotshot/DC sport are the best bang for the buck if u want quality with power....also there is the obx,kamakazi, and SSA......intakes, an ebay intake will give u the same gains as any other cai, also meagn and hotshot are good intakes for cheap as well.........the pulley u wont see much of a gain but will feel in throttle response and the car will lose alot of lag u felt before. The BSR is a pain to do, but is worth the time when u get the gains from it. The s-afc is a good mod if tuned properly. Then there are the free mods like the TB bypass, and relocating ur knock sensor. Cams will sacrifice power on the low-end alittle, but u gain that back in the mid to upper range of power...good cams are JWT......Exhaust u will see minimal gains, if u want to spend the money go with stromung, the downpipes i would recomend are stillen/hp autoworks, and get some good tires to cause the stock conti's suck. if 
u really wanna learn alot about these products check out www.thevboard.com ....there they list everything about the spec-v......


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

chimmike said:


> We're glad you're selling the altima. However, next time, don't title your thread differently from the questions you want asked. Had we based your thread on the title, I would have moved this to classifieds. I knew better, however, and edited the thread.
> 
> AEBS isn't necessarily the best. The hotshot and Nismo both make more horsepower, and cost less. Also, even on fully bolted w/cams Spec V's with hotshot or nismo headers still make more power than AEBS equipped.
> 
> ...


HotShot has some problems with their header for the Spec V. They do not seem to hold up that well either compared to their headers for other cars. Mind you, it is only about 350 bucks shipped. The NISMO holds up, their models with the cat on the header have had problems. To what I understand they are corrected. The AEBS has a downpipe, cat and other goodies most other headers do not. If you factor in the price of a downpipe and cat, the AEBS is actually a better value. It also holds up the best from what I have seen with maybe the exception of the T304 made NISMO. I have seen time slips on heavily modified Specs that have had Stillen, HotShot and then the AEBS (all with the same other mods) which lead me to believe that the AEBS will infact give a higher gain than other header companies. I wouldnt mind seeing a dyno sheet of a HotShot and an AEBS to see not only who makes more power, but how much better the powerband on one may be than the other.


----------



## cantinjadisninja (Jan 27, 2005)

Well depending on how much tax return I get depends on how fast I get the spec. What do motor mount inserts do?How much?Easy to install?


----------



## Vspec04 (Jun 26, 2004)

cantinjadisninja said:


> Well depending on how much tax return I get depends on how fast I get the spec. What do motor mount inserts do?How much?Easy to install?


Motor Mounts help to reduce the engine movement in the engine bay while shifting, cornering, or just driving in general. The OEM motor mounts are soft and allow some slack in the engine bay, thus causing a jerk or slight wheel hop when shifting hard. The aftermarket mounts are stiffer and fasten the engine down better. They can be had for roughly $45 shipped +/- a few dollars. As far as installation, im not sure cause I dont have em. But I believe that most people do them on their own.


----------



## manny183 (Aug 21, 2003)

why stay away from the 2002 spec-v ??? im looking to getting one for like 10,500 bucks. a lil high mileage but i test drove it and its nice.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

because the 2002s were a problematic year. bad trannies, bad engines......there are a few 2002 owners who are okay, but if it's high mileage you have no idea what the history is......avoid it.

oh, and if you do buy it, pay 9k for it, lol.


----------



## cantinjadisninja (Jan 27, 2005)

Cimmike your from satellite beach lol. The highscool they have there swimteam is amazing haha.(they kicked my ass) Anyways I from Lakelend about 1/2 hour out of tampa.


----------



## Vspec04 (Jun 26, 2004)

cantinjadisninja said:


> Lakelend about 1/2 hour out of tampa.


Home of one of few Dreaded GEICO offices!  sorry if I sound bitter.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

cantinjadisninja said:


> Cimmike your from satellite beach lol. The highscool they have there swimteam is amazing haha.(they kicked my ass) Anyways I from Lakelend about 1/2 hour out of tampa.



haha yeah I went there. Satellite's swim team is usually pretty good....I had a few friends who were on the team years ago....I also heard a few of them got state titles this year. I know where lakeland is.


----------



## cantinjadisninja (Jan 27, 2005)

anyways Im waiting on my tax return and for someone to buy the altima. I should have something new is a little while

Option
Spec V
SVT Focus
SRT-4
VW GTI
300zx
240sx

I dont wanna spend over 15k though so some of those cars might be pushing it, even used


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

This will tell you about the Spec and mods
http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?t=84067

If you like autocrossing, definately buy the Spec. If you love str8 line acceleration, I'de drive an SRT-4. I didnt even know where the car's peak power was and I still had a blast with boost.


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

I can attest to this. I've had my tranny done, and a few minor things with the engine ( a/c system, and the recalls).

Bottom line, as with any car ( especially the spec-v) the care you put into it will be the care you get out of it. You have to treat the spec-v extremly well for it to run in good condition, read on here for a little while and you will see.


----------

